
Where do Business Mafias come from? - kamikaz1k
https://marker.medium.com/where-do-business-mafias-come-from-34f47b33eecd
======
nugget
I’ve seen first-hand how the density of talent and capital in Silicon Valley
supports these “mafias” in the tech world. Coronavirus is causing a short-term
exodus as people “temporarily” uproot for other cities. I’d like to think that
they will take parts of the ecosystem with them, because it would be healthy
for the Valley to have a real competitor; but I just don’t know if it’s
possible.

------
ncmncm
Mafias arise spontaneously everywhere. We see them when they are not
continually rooted out.

There is no such thing as a natural free market, whatever the Libertarians
insist. A functioning market is always a carefully curated garden.

